# Sgroi Manual 4x4



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I must say this thing is awesome works flawlessly and super easy install...he is a member here and started helping us brute guys out with a manual 4x4 like the rmax but a bit different both great setups but I opted for this one.....I haven't went on a ride with it but I have rode around the yard and works perfect...I hated that actuator crap and now it is instant


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice thats what im going with soon as mine goes knock on wood.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Its kinda hard to tell, but does it have a lock on it kinda like the parking brake? I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep exactly like the parking brake when engaged it is 4wd when not pulled back it is 2wd.....love it and works so easy sry for crappy pics but just got it done tonight should get better ones tomm in daylight


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

How much did it run ya?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

500 but mentioning mimb he gave me a bit of a discount so 450 but the quality is top notch everything is well made so easy to install....


----------



## MooseVtx (May 16, 2013)

,nice setup. Does it work on 650prairie?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes it does


----------



## MooseVtx (May 16, 2013)

Only problem I have the maier handguards and this won't fit.any suggestions


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Post up a pic of your handle bars and handguards and I'll see if I can adjust something to make it work.


----------



## MooseVtx (May 16, 2013)

Ok thanks I will


----------



## Boatmike91 (Nov 6, 2013)

Where or how can I get in touch with the guy selling these thanks alot!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one brand new still in box if interested.....pm me for details


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want to advertise, become a sponsor. This thread will no longer be allowed to continue since you continue to abuse forum rules. - Admin


----------

